# Can cigeretts help this anxity?



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi I was wondering if cigs can make this dp worse? Cuz I'm really addicted and if I quit I'm going to have withdraws and that's going to be a bitch...


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

If your already smoking then I'd say stick with it. Don't take on too much at once.


----------



## Luke18 (Oct 28, 2010)

My doctor told me that smoking makes it worse how many do u smoke a day?


----------



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

Half a pack a day or more


----------



## Luke18 (Oct 28, 2010)

try 4 a day n see how u feel just try one day


----------



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

Luke18 said:


> try 4 a day n see how u feel just try one day


Alright will do


----------



## what huh oh (Nov 1, 2010)

last time i hit a cig. i lost all my balance. and almost fell over. but it calmed me down big time. i say just quit smoking and drinking until. the dp stops...........btw how long have u had it???


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

In my expeience, smoking or not will make no difference, if anything might help...cept for the heart disease, cancer etc


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

personally smoking helped me.


----------



## Clemmer (Oct 25, 2010)

what huh oh said:


> last time i hit a cig. i lost all my balance. and almost fell over. but it calmed me down big time. i say just quit smoking and drinking until. the dp stops...........btw how long have u had it???


2 and half weeks... Still smoking half a pack a day or more... My symtoms have gone way down... But still having trouble on the memori and my surroundings


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

I tried to quit about a month ago, it was hell i like the fact if it gets really bad i can go outside take some deep breaths and smoke, done know what id do without it.

But we are all individuals gut down slowly and see the effect iv read one recovery story that said quitting smoking started hit recovery. if you have the will power to quit nicotine its a good start to help unlearn the habits of DP

best of luck


----------



## weird_artist (Oct 1, 2010)

I haven't regularly smoked in years, but I often have a single cigarette (maybe once a fortnight, once a day or once a month) to calm down when I get to the point of self-harming. I know they are dangerous, but they present less danger than a blade to me, so I feel its ok to need one every now and again. I don't know if that helps? You might find taking away the calming nicotine helps you feel real again, you might find it just makes you stressed/worse. It is up to you, if you want to try it out and see, then go for it!


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

I find that smoking clears my brain fog.
Nothing helps me reconnect with my surroundings more than going into the garden on a cold night and smoking.


----------

